# male female bahkuis?



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay so i posted some pictures a while back of my 2 bahkuis but didnt get very good pictures of there toe pads so it was hard to tell. Now I did separate the frogs because one was looking pretty skinny an since I was told they bold could be females the females can get aggressive and could have been competing the other one out of food but it didnt really look like that when i was watching them feed but i did it anyways. So this little guy looks a bit skinny right now an i've had her/him separated for about a month now an doesnt seem to be putting on much more weight. here are some clear pictures of the toepads. tell me what you think. the frog is 11-12months old now.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Carter,

The toepads are pretty narrow, so I would think a female. There isn't a strong difference in toepads in Bakhuis, though, and they could develop a bit more over time.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Richard I appreciate the reply. I hope she starts to put on weight cuz she is pretty skinny now.


----------

